

Show HN: my sideproject Ohgle.it - jrallison

I've been spending 5-10 hours a week building this with a few friends.  Any feedback/suggestions are welcome!<p>http://ohgle.it<p>Thanks!
======
alexjawad
Cool idea and you seem to have gotten some traction to it too. Looks pretty
similar to <http://www.wanelo.com/>. Offhand difference I can see is that you
allow your users to earn money on their recommendations, but I must say I
personally prefer the Wanelo UI more. It seems, though, that Wanelo has been
idle for some time.

------
theone
Nice design, loved colors and typography.

However would like to suggest that,

1\. please capture all click events on links with "#" as href. Its annoying
when someone clicks on such link and page suddenly scrolls to top.

2\. I kinda didn't like "Join today and earn money" header in almost every
page.

~~~
jrallison
Interesting... what links are you seeing with "#" as the href?

I agree about the "Join today and earn money" call-to-action. Any suggestions
for better copy?

